# 2010 mono-q pics



## ie_benitez (Feb 24, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pics of my mono-q


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

this is sexy


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

You're going to have me seeking out a New Old Stock Mono-Q. Very nice build. Well thought out on the specs.


----------



## ie_benitez (Feb 24, 2010)

jpdigital said:


> You're going to have me seeking out a New Old Stock Mono-Q. Very nice build. Well thought out on the specs.


There is one on eBay for $1000 bucks  Thanks!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice :thumbsup: 

I had a Bianchi years ago, I loved that bike and miss it :frown5:


----------



## cph81 (Jun 3, 2010)

How much for the build up? Looks great.
How much for the frameset now?


----------

